#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Ruby Laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## silly sonia

The depopulation of the ground state for population inversion is  achieved by exciting the atoms of the ruby crystal with intense light  from a xenon flash lamp. Thus the atoms are excited from the ground  state (level 1) to an upper state (level 3) by means of absorption. From  the energy level 3, the atoms are transferred to energy level 2 without  emitting radiation (non-radiative transfer). The energy level 2 is  called met stable level since the atoms stay at this level for a longer  interval of time. Finally, the atoms return to the ground state from the  met stable level through the process of stimulated emission giving rise  to an intense laser light at 6943A. The laser beam comes out in the  form of a pulse of very short duration (about a millisecond). The  continuous wave operation of the system is very difficult to achieve.  Only 1 to 2 per cent of the input is utilized to obtain the laser  action. The rest is dissipated





  Similar Threads: Introduction: LASER  in engineering physics 1 free pdf download HELIUM-NEON LASER in engineering physics 1 lecture note download free Main Features of laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Types of Laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Requisites of a laser system in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

